# Playalinda



## SEAREAK (Oct 3, 2005)

Finally got to go fishing after a combination of bad weather and being away for several months. On 11/26, arrived at lot #1 at low tide. Caught 13 whitings, 1 sting ray and 1 catfish. Yesterday, I caught 2 pomps (11" & 12"), 14 whiting, three sting rays and several blues, which were returned. I observed several commercial guys and other fishermen were also catching pomps and whiting. So, guys and gals, they are here but still running in the 12" range.


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks for the great report. will try there when the wind dies down a bit.


----------

